# Can someone please add about 4 more hours to my day????



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

I am taking a mental health day! We normally homeschool 6 days a week, so I am not going to feel guilty about it. 

After 14 years of homeschooling, I am struggling with getting it all done. We have the perfect curriculum for us. The "school" kids are all cooperative, enthusiastic, and responsible. The "sort of kindergartener" begs to do his schoolwork. The baby is a true bundle of joy - content, happy. The house stays pretty clean. The animals are cared for. The laundry is caught up. So why do I need more time?

The SPD/OCD/Apraxia toddler. I love him. I would not trade him. He is driving me nuts! :help: Every day he has 2, 30 minute therapy sessions with us. Every day one therapist or another comes to the house for half an hour. Everything has to be exactly in its place. Everything has to be semi-quiet, not too bright, rather orderly. No one can touch him, or his stuff. The schedule can not be varied one little iota. Today he is upset that the schedule is not being followed, but the rest of us needed a break. So, he is sitting in his tent playing with some fidgits. And we are all tiptoeing around trying not to draw his attention. 

The kids think it is great that we rented movies for all afternoon. I'm NOT cooking. I read a book today - from one end to the other! Also played ont he computer....

Anyone else dealing with something similar? Sometimes I guess I just need a mental health day!


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I think mental health days are essential! Enjoy!!


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I couldn't stand to have 4 more hours in my day. The pile of stuff for me to do is growing fast enough with the 24 they have now.


----------

